# Closest "public" boat launch?



## Reel Fun (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm trying to find the closest boat launch to the pass at Ft. Pickens. Notvery farmiliar with the area I live in Milton and put in off scenic hwy. Takes a while to get to the pass. 

Thanks


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Shoreline Ramp in Gulf Breeze is only about a 5 min ride to the pass


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Navy Point is the closest public ramp to the pass. 7 milesfrom the ramp tothe pass.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Either Navy Point (Sunset Drive) or you might want to join the Florida State Parks (I think it's around $75/year) and launch at Big Lagoon State Park. Sunset gets a little crowded on weekends during the summer, so you have to launch before 6:00 am to miss the mayhem.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Gonnamissher (2/15/2008)*Sunset gets a little crowded on weekends during the summer, so you have to launch before 6:00 am to miss the mayhem.


Isn't that the truth. I always try to leave before sunup and return after the sun sets.


----------



## Reel Fun (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks guys I'll have to look into those places by what you are saying they a lot closer!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll second big Lagoon state Park. Takes a little longer to drive to the park if your coming from the east but will take you less time to get to the pass by water. Last fall the ramp on the right side (looking at the water) was silted in to bad for a bigger boatso you may want to find out about that. Costs 4 bucks to get in and 4 bucks to launch a boat. Kind of a double whammy but worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

I think if you join the park system, the $4 entry fee is waived. Therefore, you only pay the $4 launch fee. Never saw it crowded and you don't have the public launch fiasco at 4:00. Big Lagoon is straight down Blue Angel, left on Sorrento (WalMart) then left on Bauer Road. It is a greate little park. We even go there to ride bikes, walk, picnic, etc... One of the west ends best kept secrets....Whoops, Did I let the cat out of the bag????


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Gonnamissher (2/15/2008)*I think if you join the park system, the $4 entry fee is waived. Therefore, you only pay the $4 launch fee. Never saw it crowded and you don't have the public launch fiasco at 4:00. Big Lagoon is straight down Blue Angel, left on Sorrento (WalMart) then left on Bauer Road. It is a greate little park. We even go there to ride bikes, walk, picnic, etc... One of the west ends best kept secrets....Whoops, Did I let the cat out of the bag????


Actually, if you pay for the annual pass - it doesn't cost anything to launch. At least that's the way it was two years ago when I had a pass.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

> *fire228 (2/15/2008)*Shoreline Ramp in Gulf Breeze is only about a 5 min ride to the pass


You must have a bad ass green machine to get from shoreline to the pass that quick...also shoreline gets crazy packed in summer and there is usually at least one fight a weekend and I think they just went up on the ramp fee...it used to be 5$ I think its 10$ now...anyone know for sure?


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't forget about thepublic ramp right off the Gulf Breeze side of the bay bridge. About the same distance to the pass as Shoreline, but free.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Also don't forget Bill Dickson Park and boat ramp. About as far up into Bayou Grande as you can get.

But I don't know if anyone has launched a boat as big as yours there yet. Anyone?

Also don't know how safe it is to leave your rig there all day either.


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

I have put my 20' gulf boat in at Bill Dickson with no major problems. Nice area, and no problems with vehicle so far. If the tide is out, it can be frustrating to get to deeper water. You have to pick your route very carefully to keep from grounding.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey there fishermen/women,

Just thought I would provide some information about Big Lagoon State Park since someinformationpreviously provided isa bit misleading. 

There are two types of annual passes that are available for Florida State Parks, individual ($40) and family ($80) ~ plus tax of course. The passes coverENTRANCE fees for ALL state parks (except Hommosassa and theSkyline Bridge)for 12 months from the date of issue. Normal entry fees range from $2.00 to $5.00 depending upon the individual park. At Big Lagoon the vehicle entrance fee is $4.00 and the boat launch fee is $4.00.

The difference in the passes is that if you come by yourself often, the individual pass is for you. If you have the annual pass and come with anyone else, you will pay $1.00 for each additional person in your vehicle up to a total of $3.00 max (normal vehicleentry fee is $4.00, so your pass is good for the first dollar, and 3 extra people would bring the total to $4.00). The family pass covers all people in the vehicle (up to 8). At Big Lagoon, we have extended the annual pass to cover the launch fee as well. Meaning, if an individual launches their boat here more than 5 times a year (individual) or10 times a year (family)the annual pass will save you money.

Now, here's the kicker: for those whobuy the annual pass, we have an additional piece of paper (an after hours authorization form) you can fill out that provides you the gate codes - allowingyou access to the park 24 hours a day. Almost like having a private ramp. I can't guarantee that the park is 100% vandalism proof, but your vehicle/trailer is parked in an area that is routinely patrolled by Park Rangers and Dept. of Environmental Protection Law Enforcement during park hours andwhen we are off duty, the gates are locked to everyone except campers and your fellow annual pass holders. 

Please note, weget *VERY BUSY* on Sat/Sunand trailer parking areas will get full. Occasionally wehave to turn boaters away because parking gets really bizarre down there. This is where that annual pass and after hours pass comes in real handy, you get into the park, get launched, and have fish in the boatbefore the gate even opens to the crowd!

No, I don't get any bonus for selling annual passes. I'm a fellow fishermandoing a public service to let my fellow fishermen know of an opportunity that is available to them.

If you see me out there (normally Tues - Sat) introduce yourself to me. I would love to put some names & faces together.

PS. Yes, the east side of the ramp does silting up. It takes about 1 day for the sand to move back onto the ramp on that side where it makes it difficult for larger boats to launch. That is just the nature of having alaunch/pier where the currentmoves so much sand. We do try and scrape it every Friday, but sometimes it goes a couple weeks. Please be aware that the ramp was not designed as a double ramp anyway. It is an oversized single rampfor bigger boatsthat most people use as a double ramp. As it turns out, the jet skiers tend to use that side of the ramp and stay out of the way of larger boats.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Ranger Rick, is there a fee for launching a kayak ?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 29, 2007)

We do have a separate kayak/canoe hand launch area located at the east end of the park. Nothing fancy, but it is away from boat traffic and on the creek that leads to Grande Lagoon. It's about75 feet from the parking lot to the water. 

You'll only pay the $4.00 vehicle entrance fee if the yak is in/on your vehicle. If you tow your yak with a trailer, you'll probably get charged $8.00.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks, R.R.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Rick, is there a website that I can buy an annual pass at? Also how do I go about getting the gate codes if I do buy online? Is long term parking/storage available yet? Sorry to bombard you but I am looking for someplace more permanent to leave my boat so I dont have to trailer it down from Birmingham everytime.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The ramp at Sanders Beach, at the mouth of Bayou Chico, accessed from Cypress street is now under going dredging. Once finished, it will a nice place again. Pensacola Ships Yards have a ramp for a fee on Bayou Chico. This is recommended on Holiday's when places as Navy Point will fill up. There is also a free launch at 17th Street and Bay Front near the 3 mile bridge, behind Marine Patrol. 

Two free ones on Bayou Texar, one at Bayview Park on the east side and one on the west side, near the Oyster Marina.

On the west side, do not forget Galvez boat ramp near Hub Stacy's, but it is on the west end on the no wake zone at Holiday Harbor Marine, accessed by Innerarity Road on Innerarity Point. Turn left at Galvez just before The Point Restuarant. 

And if you are Military, there is Shermans Cove on the base, which is the closest marina of allto the Pensacola Pass.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 29, 2007)

There is no long-term, or short-term for that matter, storage on the park. However, there are a couple of storage lots very close to us. I don't know the names of them right off hand, but I can find out if you would like.

Unfortunately, there are no on-line sales for the annual passes. If there is no way for you to make it to the park during our operating hours (8 am - sunset, 365), call me at the park 850-492-1595 Tues - Sat and we'll figure something out.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

> *cuzmondo (2/15/2008)*Don't forget about thepublic ramp right off the Gulf Breeze side of the bay bridge. About the same distance to the pass as Shoreline, but free.


This ramp is NOT FREE! It is owned and operated by the City of Gulf Breeze and cost the same as Shoreline Park. If you purchase an annual pass you can use both ramps.


----------

